# IH Low Boy Cub



## johnrei (Apr 3, 2015)

I am looking for a picture of how the rock shaft mounting plate attaches to the tractor.


----------



## housebg (May 9, 2014)

*mounting*

there are three holes in the housing near the PTO shaft , there is two at rear and one in front near the gear shift. Look on ebay at the tractors or Goggle farm all cub images . If the PTO belt shield in install you may move to remove it this is a flat plate that uses two of the hole.


----------



## housebg (May 9, 2014)

*look at this I think it will help*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Farmall-Cub...423?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51d32faa9f

you can look here and check it out


----------

